# Looking for work in Illinois.



## Winex4902 (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking for work near Yorkville, IL. I have a couple of trucks and a skid loader available.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

You can check here they may have some work for you.

Illinois Snow Removal is a statewide snow removal service provider for the commercial industry throughout the state if Illinois. 
http://www.ILSnowRemoval.com

They allow you to register as a contractor, and when they have work in your area you are sent free lead information on it.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70461

try this


----------



## Winex4902 (Oct 25, 2008)

I appreciate all of the help. The big thing I am still trying to get work for is my other Skid Loader.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Does it have a scoop or box or plow on it? Size?


----------



## Winex4902 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am getting a 10' Push box on it as soon as I get work for it.


----------

